# My 3 year old sable girl...comments



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is my Storm...sweet with a super high ball drive...help with pedigree. I know the her sire is supposed to be a Czech dog...http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1994637-fords-quiet-storm
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

From what I've learned so far, I do see a lot of Czech dogs on the sire's side going from the kennel names. I cant say anything about the dam's side as I don't see anything I recognize but as I said, I'm still learning.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks like she just had her first litter? Are they 6-8 weeks old? I don't recognise any of the dogs back there. 

Did you newly acquire her?


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes pups are now 9 weeks old the sire is the patterned sable male on my other post

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

I raised her from a pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She looks to be mainly a mix of Czech and West German Showlines but pretty far back. The puppies are a mish mash combination; I would think it would be hard to predict how they would turn out..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How many did she have for you? How did she do with the puppies? Were they all sable? I am just curious.


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

Both my adults have loving temperaments with children and family but are cautious with people. People that have purchased pups are enjoying them. Thanks for the input everyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

She had 6 and yes they were all sable heres a pic 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sire or dam being worked or have any titles? How did their hips and elbows certify? Did you have any plans for the litter, working, pet, sport or all of the above?


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

To wild wolf the pups that were sold were pet pups sent to great homes of people who have owned gsds previously. The male that I kept I plan on trying SAR with him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you have the pedigree's listed correctly....your male and female are litter mates?


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

I plan on getting hips and elbows certified soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

No mothers were sisters

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

fordtough843 said:


> No mothers were sisters
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nevermind.


----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well thanks for just judging me instead of educating me...hanging up on someone is no way to educate..its fine I was looking for advice thanks won't be seeing me on here anymore you can have this...have a wonderful evening

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, it may be good sticking around is a good thing. Basically, there is a lot of inbreeding in the pedigree which could bode poorly for the health of the puppies and folks get concerned when they see a breeding without an obvious goal. 

Folks expect to see some sort of achievements and/or conformation ratings by the parents of the pups and health clearances before breeding takes place. The pups are here already; they have homes but I would do more research before you let her breed again. Oft times related dogs like this bring out bad recessives in their puppies.

I don't know enough about pedigrees to make any helpful suggestions other than most of the linebreeding on the pups goes back to West German Showlines so I guess that is where you would start.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

fordtough843 said:


> Well thanks for just judging me instead of educating me...hanging up on someone is no way to educate..its fine I was looking for advice thanks won't be seeing me on here anymore you can have this...have a wonderful evening
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


In all fairness, the time for education is before you breed your dogs, not afterwards. 

That's close but not the end of the world. It is 3-3, so there are 6 great grand parents instead of 8, which means that any recessives that those dogs have are very likely to show up in the pups. The thing is, you have very little information on the dogs behind your dogs according to the links you posted, so to breed this closely, you really want to know what are behind these dogs.


----------

